Ask HN: Are you looking for a new job? Leave your Twitter handle here - leonagano
======
drpgq
I can of misread this and thought it meant if you're looking for a new job,
delete your Twitter account. Strange times.

~~~
leonagano
Thanks for the heads up

------
leonagano
I want to help, retweeting/sharing profiles looking for new opportunities
mainly due to pandemic.

Will also try to engage other potential Twitter users with thousands of
followers to do so.

My Twitter handle, just in case: @leonagano

~~~
rmelhem
really nice and inspiring story, just read your blog! following you on twitter
and also looking for new opportunities. @rafaelmelhem

